# My head fell off



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok I imagine that got your attention. For those of you that have a WM you will be familiar with the cam followers that are located on the bottom track. I was replacing the front and back ones. One of my employees had been working on the front one and I had assumed that he had it tightened back up. I stated loosening the back one up and the whole head tipped right over almost hitting one of my other men. After lifting it back up with a lift and straightening up a little sheet metal all was well. PTL that it did not land on any one.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Sounds like too many fingers in the pie.:yes: When it comes to maintaning a machine, one person should be used only for safety. Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Man that is scary. I can't imagine watching the entire power head fall off the rig. If it would've hit a feller square on, it would've kilt him for sure. 

I nearly tipped my whole mill over last month because I threw a log on it almost too big for my loader to carry, and the soft ground nearly let the whole thing go arse over tea kettle, and becasue I had the head all the way up that didn't help none. 

Glad you didn't bend anything. Be careful out there and if sonething goes awry - keep cool and don't lose your head.


----------



## brendanrcarpenter (Apr 14, 2010)

*I almost knocked my nose off....does that count?*

so I'm kicking along today hand cutting dovetails and I flip the 12 inch board end over end and "WHACK":blink: - I hit myself right on the honker..... I was so in the groove, bent over, moving right along and the blood just disrupted everything...

Hate it when that happens..


Glad none of your guys got hurt...

Brendan

Furniture Maker
www.brendancarpenter.com


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

TT, I have done several times too. It is amazing how much these mills can take. My sawyer rides along with the mill and I have seen his eyes get awful big a couple times when something like that happens.
Brenden, it sounds like you must have really been into those dovetails. I hope that you are ok.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

In the "that can happen department", how about tipping over a jointer when running a long thick board?


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> In the "that can happen department", how about tipping over a jointer when running a long thick board?


I am starting to feel a little better about myself, I am not alone.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

While cutting up a big maple I somehow managed to hit myself in the fore head with the spinning tip of my chainsaw. I knew I was in trouble because it really hit me hard and I watched my safty glasses fall of my head in two pieces cleanly cut at the bridge of the nose. I put my hand on my fore head to stop the bleeding and was relieved to feel my skull was still in tact. 

I walked over to where my buddy was working and took my hand away from my head and asked him "How bad is it?" whereupon he immediately fainted. He had me a little worried thinking that I'd have to drive us both to the hospital, but he revived and was able to do the driving. He just couldn't look at me.

Seventeen stitches later I was all patched up and, yes, I was very lucky. I do have a little scar but hardly noticable.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Good thing it hit the bridge of your nose instead of either side of it. :1eye: 

You'd be known here as _One-eyed Lola_.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I had an accident is high school that kept me away from a lathe for a long time. was turnin a 6X6X20 block and it slipped out of the tail stock and wacked me in the forehead. I saw stars for a bit after that one i needed a few stiches also.


----------

